# Lyft limbo



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.

Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

That's what you get for declining pings and letting The Community down...  Shame on you. :thumbdown:


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Omg you have to go and drive for the community! You don’t deserve to be called a lyft driver ..... in a seriousness, that normal. Welcome to the site


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, and I just shuffle the next request to get even.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


What your experiencing is called a suspension.
It happens when a driver is treated as a employee not a contractor.

What state do you drive in?
In many states, that's illegal and you should keep a record of when it happens for remedy through legal action.

Independent contractors don't get suspended like this. But yes, Lyft does this and it's illigal.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> What your experiencing is called a suspension.
> It happens when a driver is treated as a employee not a contractor.
> 
> What state do you drive in?
> ...


I drive in Nebraska.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


Yes

That happens.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I drive in Nebraska.


Nice, I hear you Guy's have the worlds largest indoor rain forest in Omaha!

I checked Nebraska Labor laws.

A combination of what's called the "ABC" test and the "10 Point" test Is used.

If you learn about the tests and plan and collect evidence, I believe you have legal rights if you choose to exercise them. Lyft does many things that they should not be doing to contractors. They just assume nobody will call them on it.

Here is a case I found interesting. It's good to be informed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


Yes, it's known as deprioritisarion. Uber also started doing it last year to drivers that it considers aren't accepting enough pings.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Listen to @I will crack Lyft hacks and you could end up with your own version of the California AB5 and all of the BS problems that go along with it so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I have been driving for 6 years and have always wondered why I was being shunned. I am going to start accepting every request. More rides equals more money.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> I have been driving for 6 years and have always wondered why I was being shunned. I am going to start accepting every request. More rides equals more money.


I sure hope that it sarcasm.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, it's known as deprioritisarion. Uber also started doing it last year to drivers that it considers aren't accepting enough pings.


I understand what their intention is. The unintended consequence is making pax wait longer for a pickup so the TNC can punish drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I sure hope that it sarcasm.


When Uberlyft deprioritises a driver, it can reduce pay down to $0 per hour as the driver just sits and waits for pings that don't come. It sadly does mean in such cases that accepting every ping does indeed result in higher earnings than the $0 you get if deprioritised.

This practice is used by Uberlyft to get its independent contractor drivers to bend to its will. As always, drivers doing what Uberlyft results in lower earnings.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When Uberlyft deprioritises a driver, it can reduce pay down to $0 per hour as the driver just sits and waits for pings that don't come. It sadly does mean in such cases that accepting every ping does indeed result in higher earnings than the $0 you get if deprioritised.
> 
> This practice is used by Uberlyft to get its independent contractor drivers to bend to its will. As always, drivers doing what Uberlyft wants always results in lower earnings.


I suppose if I accepted a ride I would be in the positive meaning higher earnings. Current acceptance rate is 16% and still getting messages to review my ratings so i can obtain platinum status. No thank you.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Listen to @I will crack Lyft hacks and you could end up with your own version of the California AB5 and all of the BS problems that go along with it so be careful what you wish for.


"Whether you end up using the ABC Test or the Common Law Test, knowing your workers' correct classification as clearly as possible is essential to running a business and shielding yourself from potential law suits."


State / TerritoryWorker Classification TestAlabamaCommon LawAlaskaABC TestArizonaCommon LawArkansasABC TestCaliforniaABC TestColoradoA&C of ABC TestConnecticutABC TestDelawareABC TestDistrict of ColumbiaCommon LawFloridaCommon LawGeorgiaABC TestHawaiiABC TestIdahoA&C of ABC TestIllinoisABC TestIndianaABC TestIowaCommon LawKansasABC TestKentuckyCommon LawLouisianaABC TestMaineABC TestMarylandABC TestMassachusettsABC TestMichiganCommon LawMinnesotaCommon LawMississippiCommon LawMissouriCommon LawMontanaA&C of ABC TestNebraskaABC TestNevadaABC TestNew HampshireABC TestNew JerseyABC TestNew MexicoABC TestNew YorkCommon LawNorth CarolinaCommon LawNorth DakotaCommon LawOhioABC TestOklahomaA&B or A&C of ABC TestOregonABC TestPennsylvaniaA&C of ABC TestPuerto RicoABC TestRhode IslandABC TestSouth CarolinaCommon LawSouth DakotaCommon LawTennesseeABC TestTexasCommon LawUtahABC TestVermontABC TestVirginiaA&B or A&C of ABC TestWashingtonABC TestWest VirginiaABC TestWisconsinA&C of ABC TestWyomingA&C of ABC Test


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> "Whether you end up using the ABC Test or the Common Law Test, knowing your workers' correct classification as clearly as possible is essential to running a business and shielding yourself from potential law suits."
> 
> 
> State / TerritoryWorker Classification TestAlabamaCommon LawAlaskaABC TestArizonaCommon LawArkansasABC TestCaliforniaABC TestColoradoA&C of ABC TestConnecticutABC TestDelawareABC TestDistrict of ColumbiaCommon LawFloridaCommon LawGeorgiaABC TestHawaiiABC TestIdahoA&C of ABC TestIllinoisABC TestIndianaABC TestIowaCommon LawKansasABC TestKentuckyCommon LawLouisianaABC TestMaineABC TestMarylandABC TestMassachusettsABC TestMichiganCommon LawMinnesotaCommon LawMississippiCommon LawMissouriCommon LawMontanaA&C of ABC TestNebraskaABC TestNevadaABC TestNew HampshireABC TestNew JerseyABC TestNew MexicoABC TestNew YorkCommon LawNorth CarolinaCommon LawNorth DakotaCommon LawOhioABC TestOklahomaA&B or A&C of ABC TestOregonABC TestPennsylvaniaA&C of ABC TestPuerto RicoABC TestRhode IslandABC TestSouth CarolinaCommon LawSouth DakotaCommon LawTennesseeABC TestTexasCommon LawUtahABC TestVermontABC TestVirginiaA&B or A&C of ABC TestWashingtonABC TestWest VirginiaABC TestWisconsinA&C of ABC TestWyomingA&C of ABC Test


This is proof by your own hand that ABC/Common Law are worthless unenforced guidelines. I think that no state in America holds these companies accountable and until the laws are written correctly *and enforced* it never will do more than make things worse. 
You can parade your ideals here on UP but until someone in authority learns how to write a bill that is for the workers instead of for the revenue (and AB5 is not it) this will only hurt the people that are being used as a tool by both sides.

AB5 has been law in Cal for almost 9 months and now only three weeks ago has any agency done a single thing to push it. Sounds more like the labor commissioner did not get one of their pay offs on time. Or more likely Uber & the other scumbags gave him a very large payoff to file this lawsuit just three months before the elections allowing Uber/Lyft to make very public threats to win votes on prop 22 thereby making AB5 more worthless wasted paper.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I think that no state in America holds these companies accountable and until the laws are written correctly it never will do more than make things worse. You can parade your ideals here on UP but until someone in authority learns how to write a bill that is for the workers instead of for the revenue (AB5 is not it) this will only hurt the people that are being used as a tool by both sides.


How would you write a bill that is for the workers? What specific regulations and requirements would it contain?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How would you write a bill that is for the workers? What specific regulations and requirements would it contain?


Most likely with a pen.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Most likely with a pen.


Great, that's the first question answered! How about the second?

There's lots of criticism of lawmakers and that they should learn how to write bills to protect the workers etc etc, but when one asks the complainers how _they_ would do it better, they can put forward no ideas of their own.

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Yes they give us timeouts.
It is common for years, LA CA here.
They do that even in high demand hours and no other cars are available, which is wrong.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


It does that to me as well after I decline a couple pings that Lyft says are 15 minutes away but really closer to 25 -30 minutes. All you can do is wait it out


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Da Ub said:


> It does that to me as well after I decline a couple pings that Lyft says are 15 minutes away but really closer to 25 -30 minutes. All you can do is wait it out


Go offline and swipe the app from your screen. Wait two minutes and you will be back as an available driver.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


might be your cheap cell phone provider


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Cereal Killer said:


> might be your cheap cell phone provider


Did you read the entire post and comments from others?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Dice Man said:


> Yes they give us timeouts.
> It is common for years, LA CA here.
> They do that even in high demand hours and no other cars are available, which is wrong.


Wrong? Dumb, on Lyft's part. Just shows you the degree of un-sophistication that's still baked into their sole money maker: their app.

I personally love, love, love being put on a time-out. As soon as I notice the Lyft app going strangely silent when I was bombarded with shitty shorties from 4.5ers just prior, I open the pax app and verify that my car indeed don't show no more. I then crank up the volume on a great tune, hit up the freeway and really go places.

Because - you see - I drive a Flexdrive (a Lyft-owned vehicle), and I only get 200 free miles per week. But every time I'm put into time-out, I get as many more free miles as I can crank out in the 15 or 20 minutes they put me into detention. I usually use these time outs to high-tail it to the airport, to get myself a long, well-paying ride, so that I don't have to put up with these shitty rides they wanted me to accept.

They are dumb as f at Lyft. You can run circles around their "organizational intelligence".


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have experienced something for at least t a year now that I call Lyft limbo. if I decline or let expire 1-3 pings in a row, on some days I am put in limbo. What that means is my driver app shows me as logged in and accepting rides but I do not receive any pings. When I open the passenger app I am not shown as an available driver. Sometimes the nearest driver shown may be 10 to 20 minutes away. If I log off the Lyft Driver app and swipe it closed for two minutes, then log back on I am shown again as an available driver in the passenger app and receive pings. During periods of extremely high ride demand they may let me decline a few more rides before putting me in limbo.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


Yes, that's Lyft's version of punishment or timeout. Bad boy for not accepting unprofitable ride requests. LOL


----------

